# Hornets vs Lakers Gamethread



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Official gamethread for Hornets vs Lakers...

My GF is at the game she'll be the one sitting 9 rows up behind the visitor bench with a sad look in her eyes. She hasn't quite been the same since the Hornets got rid of Tractor Traylor, she had a mad crush on the big boy. She got excited when we drafted James Lang because he was Tractor version 2.0 but then he left too.  

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanyway...

*Lakers​ *








*vs​ *


*Hornets​*


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Traylor is recuperating from heart surgery isn't he?He could have been a really good player if he could have controlled his weight.Was pretty effective in the post even so.

I stole these from the Nets board let's see if they work when you click on them.



*Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile <TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Chris Paul*</TD><TD>*Kirk Snyder*</TD><TD>*PJ Brown*</TD><TD>*Desmond Mason*</TD><TD>*David West*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>16.5</TD><TD>6.8</TD><TD>9.3</TD><TD>10.4</TD><TD>17.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>5.6</TD><TD>2.5</TD><TD>7.7</TD><TD>4.0</TD><TD>8.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>7.5</TD><TD>1.3</TD><TD>1.3</TD><TD>.9</TD><TD>1.2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="50%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves:</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Speedy Claxton*</TD><TD>*Aaron Williams*</TD><TD>*Rasual Butler*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>12.4</TD><TD>2.2</TD><TD>7.2</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>3.0</TD><TD>1.3</TD><TD>2.2</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>4.5</TD><TD>.1</TD><TD>.4</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

:laugh: I like how you have Kobe listed as Lakers. If Hornets win, they will have 7th seed.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah Im in a playful mood...I realize there are other guys that run around and wear the same stuff as Kobe...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I think Lamar Odom is out for this game.He didn't play last night with something torn in his rib area.The trainers told him to avoid coughing or laughing so that would seem to rule out basketball too.Someone on the Laker board said that Chris Mihm won't play,but I don't know if that's true


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Diable said:


> I think Lamar Odom is out for this game.He didn't play last night with something torn in his rib area.The trainers told him to avoid coughing or laughing so that would seem to rule out basketball too.Someone on the Laker board said that Chris Mihm won't play,but I don't know if that's true


Well I hope he isn't watching the game tonight because Chris Mihm tends to induce severe laughter...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

The Lakers have yet to lead...i found that impressive


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Chris may finally get his triple double...But I'll be happy with a win


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Diable said:


> Chris may finally get his triple double...But I'll be happy with a win


That play where he drove down through all those people with the zany around the back moves were nuts...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Chris Paul is so much fun to watch!! Just about the whole team is. 7th seed! :banana:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Memphis is losing in Milwaukee...If they lose that game then they'll be 26-20 and the Hornets will be two games back at 24-22.They were one of the best teams in the league until Damon Stoudamire got hurt,but unless they get hold of a first rate PG I think the Hornets have a chance to catch them.


That's the spot you want too because you get the winner of the NW Division and your chances are a lot better than they would be against Dallas,San Antonio or PHX(Personally I think that it would be a blast to watch the Hornets and PHX in a series though)


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Another amazing game by Paul, he keeps impressing me.
I wonder why Scott is not giving any PT to J.R.


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

I can't believe none of you guys are talking about how Snyder jumped right over that guy for the sick throwdown!!!! That was craaaaazyyyyyyy. 

And yes, Chris Paul is amazing and should be an all-star reserve in my books.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

undefined_playa said:


> I can't believe none of you guys are talking about how Snyder jumped right over that guy for the sick throwdown!!!! That was craaaaazyyyyyyy.
> 
> And yes, Chris Paul is amazing and should be an all-star reserve in my books.



You're right! That Snyder dunk was :jawdrop: Von Wafer will have nightmares tonight!


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

undefined_playa said:


> I can't believe none of you guys are talking about how Snyder jumped right over that guy for the sick throwdown!!!! That was craaaaazyyyyyyy.


oh hell yeah that was the best dunk i've seen in person lol... that was absolutely ridiculous. like you said he straight up jumped over him. he got up and threw it down with some power. ferocious!!....i loved it... #1 on sportscenter and 'melo had a nice posterizing dunk tonight as well but he had to settle for #2 

it was a good effort from my point of view.. we were 5-7 from 3 point range which is great.. the lakers were 13-35!!.. they shot TWENTY EIGHT more 3's and made EIGHT more... it is good when you force them to take those kind of shots. i don't know if that's just their game, living and dying by the 3... surely not though.. i think the hornets did a nice job of creating shots, and forcing the lakers to take bad ones. kobe had 35 points tonight which is obviously nice, but i felt he was contained. watching him play, you could tell he was getting frustrated. he ended up getting a technical foul after jawing w/ the ref and he also nearly fouled out.. he was always shooting these fade-away shots, and some would fall.. but that's all you can do when you're guarding a guy like kobe. when he's having to fade-away on a 3 pointer just to get his shot off, you are probably playing about as good of defense as you can. 

i think that was the best game i've seen the hornets play.. they shot very well from the field.. i even saw desmond hit a 3! don't see that everyday. i don't think i've seen him shoot one all year and then he tried beatin' the buzzer later in the game but hesitated, and airballed the 3 :clown: but desmond played well tonight. i'd like to see that out of him every night....but there were several plays tonight that got the ford center rockin'... another sellout.. rasual butler had 2 tip-in jams tonight. chris paul was just himself and that play he made to beat the buzzer was incredible.. wow these guys are really fun to watch. i enjoy it... 2 games over .500!! and a 7 seed? not bad... and we're only gettin' better... :cheers:


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

Laker Freak said:


> This crowd is one of the loudest I have seen this season. Hornets lead 15-11.


^^one of the things that stuck out after reading the lakers game thread.. :cowboy:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

girllovesthegame said:


> Chris Paul is so much fun to watch!! Just about the whole team is. 7th seed! :banana:


gotta agree with you there, Hornets have suddenly become one of the funnest teams to watch in the league. So much youth and athleticism, and playing competitively night in night out.


----------



## KirkSnyderFan (Dec 22, 2003)

Does anyone have a video of the Snyder dunk?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

KirkSnyderFan said:


> Does anyone have a video of the Snyder dunk?



Click on one of the first two links in this thread...

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=239491


----------



## KirkSnyderFan (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks, but NBA.com's links never work for me.


----------

